# Controlar CY7C63001 con visual basic



## luis ricardo (Oct 27, 2006)

Mi pregunta se podra controlar las entradas y salidas individuales de este circuito  CY7C63001 
como en el puerto paralelo con un formulario de visual y una dell instalada en el codigo.

Quisiera controlar unos relay con este bus USB como el paralelo tiene 8 salidas y 4 entradas y si por alguna razon se desconectara una salida o activara produciria un cortaso aun con decodificadores de 3-8 en el proyecto; Por eso me interesaria el del USB 

O si saben del CY7C63001  para este proyecto.


----------



## Aristides (Dic 5, 2006)

Notas de aplicación del FTDI USB/paralelo:

http://www.ftdichip.com/Documents/AppNotes/DG245_20.pdf

Quizás puedas obtener alguna idea.


----------

